# Soil PH is high (8.0)



## Dhosebag (Mar 15, 2021)

Need some help. Soil PH is 8.0. Based on the recommendation from waypoint they are saying to add lime. That seems to go against everything I have read. Also sulfur is at the optimum range. Needing some advice on what to add to lower my PH.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

They recommend 0 lbs of lime, i.e. no lime.


----------



## Dhosebag (Mar 15, 2021)

I guess I was confused by this statement they put at the bottom. Is this a just a generic statement then?

· If the recommended amount of limestone is not incorporated into the soil prior to establishment surface apply upto 50
lbs/1000 sq ft every 4 to 6 months until the recommended amount is applied.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes, these are just generic instructions for how to apply the recommended amount. The recommended numbers are in the table above that text.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I would put down elemental sulfur to bring your pH down. Don't worry too much if your S is elevated as long as it doesn't go off the charts.


----------

